# Final Fantasy X



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 10, 2007)

This is my favourite game of all time!Any1 ever played it?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2007)

I got up to the point where you could buy Yojimbo as a Summon, realised it would take me hours to raise the money (I got frustrated and lobbed everything I had at Evrae... overkilled him something wicked, but I ended up with a pitiful amount of gil ) and gave up.

I'm thinking of buying it and playing it again (played it twice - both times I borrowed it off a friend. First time I managed to go _backwards_ on the sphere grid!), just so I can finish it.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 10, 2007)

I've played it, and whilst it wasn't bad at all, it wasn't my favourite out of the series.  Yes, the graphics were good, and I liked the Blitzball mini-game, but I wasn't mad on the ending, even if that issue was addressed in the sequel.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 10, 2007)

What didnt you like about the ending??

Ive heard from many people that they didnt like the ending of the game so im just curious....


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 10, 2007)

The ending wasn't very satisfying and the story didn't really have a sense of closure (the overwhelming feedback from the Japanese audience coupled with the complaints of American gamers are what prompted Square to make a sequel to begin with; they basically admitted themselves that the game needed another installment). FFX is still one of my favorites, despite its faults. Like FF7, with its incohert plot, X shines where most FF's tend to shine, in their gameplay, and X was definitely fun to play.


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 10, 2007)

As I type, my husband is playing this on the sofa.

I enjoy FFX more than most computer games; it doesn't make me want to kill innocent bunnies just to relieve the boredom, the graphics are amazing, the score fairly elegant, the gameplay's not too repetetive.

As with FF8, which is the only other one in the series I know quite well, I felt that once you got to the end, it was rushed, and a bit thrown-together.

The FMV is utterly gob-smackingly awesome in places!


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 10, 2007)

In my opinion that's been one of Square's biggest faults. The beginning and climax of their games are usually pretty intriguing, but when it comes to the finale, there is definitely a lack of polish. Being a huge Square fan and having played most of their releases - including some of their domestic titles that never made it to our shores - I'd have to say a fairly low percentage of them have engaged me the entire way through.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 10, 2007)

I should rephrase that. It isn't that they haven't engaged me the entire way through, only that I sometimes feel a bit disappointed with the final few hours and resolution of the story.


----------



## Aes (Apr 11, 2007)

Commonmind said:
			
		

> In my opinion that's been one of Square's biggest faults. The beginning and climax of their games are usually pretty intriguing, but when it comes to the finale, there is definitely a lack of polish.


I agree, and this seems to be especially true starting with #7.  For some reason, when I first played it, I restarted from the beginning for seemingly no reason once I reached the final hours.  With every FF since, I've had to fight to keep myself playing through completely.  Still, they are enjoyable games.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 11, 2007)

Aes said:


> I agree, and this seems to be especially true starting with #7.  For some reason, when I first played it, I restarted from the beginning for seemingly no reason once I reached the final hours.  With every FF since, I've had to fight to keep myself playing through completely.  Still, they are enjoyable games.



Yep, and I keep buying them (and probably will as long as my fingers are capable of pressing whatever button is required to start one of those neato summon spells).


----------



## gigi (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, it's my favorite RPG.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 14, 2007)

pritty good i couldnt get past the zombie seymour then i gave up and started x-2 it was cool too but just not as good


----------



## Lucien21 (May 15, 2007)

I got right to the end fighting Sin and gave up.

Got bored.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like the only one who actually played the game past the ending...


----------



## fantasy noob (May 17, 2007)

my freind did it i saw a bit of it nothing uber-spectacular


----------



## sanityassassin (May 17, 2007)

I got to a certain point and then got bored and stopped playing for a while, when I eventually got back to it I forgot what I was supposed to do so gave up


----------



## Lenny (May 17, 2007)

Once Sony have updated the PS3 backwards compatibility so that FFX plays without problems, I'm going to get it and play it all the way through.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 17, 2007)

The ending was... dissapointing, I think. Somewhat pointless, especially once it gave you auto-life.

Really good game though - blitzball is great fun, as is kicking the asses of Biren and Yenke once you get to Mt Gagazet


----------



## sanityassassin (May 23, 2007)

I have restarted it again I have forgotten how long the cut scenes were


----------

